# ALLOY REFURB



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Can anyone inform me how much Audi dealers charge per corner for alloy wheel refurb? Just a few little scuffs but dont want a cheap botch-job and then regret it afterwards. Located near Huddersfield so perhaps someone can reccomend a good alternative to Audi. Much appreciated


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Audi will no do the work themselves, all they will do is farm the work out to a chips away type of company (or refurb specialist if they are that bad) and put their cut on top.

Go direct to the people that do the work and cut out the middle man.


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.I will definitely bear that in mind. Cheers mate


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

mayweather said:


> Thanks for the advice.I will definitely bear that in mind. Cheers mate


Try these, look ok, worth contacting them and asking for references and price.
http://www.thealloywheelrepair.co.uk/hu ... yorkshire/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you will find Audi will charge more than most for this as they just farm the work out and charge you a commission on top


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the reply/link Merlin...i will check these guys out


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone know a good alloy refurb place in Sussex. It is for my misses mini alloys not Audi.

Thanks


----------



## roytheboy1957 (Jun 4, 2012)

I also need to get my wheels refurbished any one recommend anyone in the Essex area. Seen one in Billericay but recommendations always worthwhile. 
Cheers Roy


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You could try Pristine Alloys in Milton Keynes. They have local pick-up/drop off places and they also offer a straight swap service for popular styles of wheel. You arrange for them to send a refurbed set of wheels to the local fitter who swaps the tyres over while you wait and you drive off £200-£250 lighter with a fresh set of wheels.

I've had 4 sets of wheels refurbed by them and I've not heard anyone say anything bad about them (which is unusual in wheel refurbs!)


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

DanEE try wheel works in Crawley. Just had mine done there, top stuff!


----------

